# Letting go of a secret (Bait)



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK, OK Since you folks have been so good to me giving me all this information on fishing and techniques I am going to share one of my secret baits. 

1. Get you a dozen Blue Crabs
2. Get some chicken breast strips. (If you ask the butcher at any grocery store they usually will have some which is nearing experation date and they will give it to you at a discount-- or stock up when they go on sale.
3.Steam your blue crabs and eat them with cold Budweiser (Oduls for those of you who don't drink)
4. Get some Ziplock bags
5.place your Chicken Breast in the ziplock bag and then pour the juice from the crab pot on your strips (make sure you let the juice cool first)
6.Freeze bag of strips until ready to fish
(this bait is almost fool prove for catching fish.)
Everyone will wonder why you're catching so many fish and they will give you that (What in the world is he using?, I'm fishing right beside him stare)

Don't forget do not season the crabs until you have removed the juice for your fishing trip--If you really want bites pour the juice from the crab shells after you pop'em, in with the strips also


Good luck and tight lines, let me know who this works for ya


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This sounds interesting, it seems like a good idea. I may have to try it one of these days. Of course I always season my crabs before steaming them, so it will be hard to do that.
-Anthony


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah

me too, that the only downfall when preparing the secret bait. Usually when I fix the crabs for the bait I will go ahead and clean them and prepare a batter for the deep fryer


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Along the same lines*

When the peelers are cheap get a dozen of good rank ones. Then call Amorys or another fish house and get 20 lbs. of good winter squid. Clean the squid and cut in strips or should I say "slice into perfect baits". Get a large tub and combine the squid strips and smashed peelers. Stir it up good and age in fridge for one hour. Place "single serving amounts", (enough for a trip) in plastic zip locks and freeze.
Squid in Peeler juice, everything loves it.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hey Wilber*

clean squid? What's that I've never cleaned a squid in my life---I just cut'em and put them on the hook, guts hanging out and all.

But I can see how the peelers and the squid might intice something to bite


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

1mocast said:


> *clean squid? What's that I've never cleaned a squid in my life---I just cut'em and put them on the hook, guts hanging out and all.
> 
> *


IMO, you should clean the squid when using for bait. Makes for a much better presentation, "at least"..............

PREPPING/Cleaning the Squid:

Cut off head (use for bait) and remove guts. It is sometimes easier to loosen the pen (translucent piece along the back of the squid) by running knife between it and the squids body to separate the two. Remove squid wings trim these up for bait. Remove outer skin - you can use a knife or your fingers to work it loose. After all that you should have a nice white clean squid tube ready use. Slice open the tube, spread and cut squid into aprox. 1/4-1/2" wide by 3-4"long strips.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

STOP! Ya'll making me hungry.  

Thanks for the bait tips. I plan on steaming a couple dozen here soon and will save my crab juices.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Try it you will like it.*

1Mo, pretty baits, equal more fish and a happier 1Mo.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

ok I'll try it --I guess I was caught up in the more guts = more smell theory. But I'm telling ya if I don't get more hits get ready for the return of the squid guts, the only problem is sometimes you have to wear shades when casting (guts falling off and all)...lol

I think it has to do something with catching all those Georgia Catfish. more smell = more fish

But trust me, The crab juice and chicken strips work. If you don't catch anything let me know and I will get you a pack of squid on me. "If you fish it they will bite" If anyone is fishing off of a boat use all of the remaining shells, legs and the dead man for chum. (I'm referring to the gills I dont want anyone using human cadavers to gain a fishing edge....lol)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ya'll actually made me go out and buy fried chicken for lunch!


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

just think-- if it made you'll hungry imagine what it's gonna do for the fish


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Chicken? I was craving fried calamari from Rudee's. Yum!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I had no choice but to go with the chicken. Believe it or not, the takeout calamari in downtown Baltimore ain't too good.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That's because they get it from the harbor:jawdrop:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Now that were sharing best-bait secrets, the best squid in town is bought not at any bait or tackle shop but at the local Oriental grocery store. It's thicker (1/4 -1/2") and bigger ( 6 - 10" long) and is not really any more expensive by the pound. The place I get it is over by the original Oceans East back towards the Arby's. Just don't tell them that you're using it for bait, it's supposed to be food quality and they may get offended. Anyway it stays on the hook longer and just looks better, you know " Da Kind ".


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*squid and shrimp*

Walmart also sells the pure white squid but It's not in the bait section look in the fresh seafood section. They also have the shrimp I use there and it's only 3.98 a pound. If you don't use em all you can always get some House Autry Breader mix and fry em up, I usually pick up an extra pound of shrimp when I go.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

There is peeler oil available which could be substituted for the crab boil. Which works well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*secret bait*

if you dont catch any fish .you can eat your bait and get drunk to


----------

